# ANGEL KIDDED!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics soon! Udder still not what it should be, minimal amount of milk, DOELING nursed as I can tell, one side softer than the other. Baby was dry and clean when I saw her 20 minutes ago! ANGEL IS FINE!!! Baby black with frosting


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! so glad all went well. A doeling to boot! wahoo :clap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, Angels udder is not any bigger than what it was in the pic on my previous post, Baby has no desire to nurse either. I was able to get some out of her and put a few drops in the kids mouth, she isn't interested. Do you think her udder size has anytrhing to do with the fact that this is day 145 for her? I hope it will increase over the next hours.

BTW...She is 2#4oz...afterbirth has passed and Angel had molasses water and a bit of grain as well as nutri drench,baby too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is there any chance baby nursed already before you got out there?

Mia's udder was small and Destiny's is always small. Let me see if I can find pictures so you can compare.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, I am scared this little one won't be getting enough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is Destiny's udder before she kidded: http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 3rd015.jpg

Mia's udder before she kidded:
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1th003.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Thank you, I am scared this little one won't be getting enough.


I was aways afraid of that with Destiny's udder - I never seemed to be able to get anything out of it, but her kids always grow so fast!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, both your girls have more than Angel! I'm going out with the camera now, she hardly has enough to fill my hand.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby..I hope all goes well from now on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz feel the baby's belly and if it feels full she is getting enough. If she is hunched over and looks in pain she is hungry and not getting enough. I would watch for a few hours and see how things go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Angels udder now, sorry the one is showing her post baby cha-cha

















This was 2 days ago, I'm not seeing much difference?









Angel and daughter...little Gem.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that is a good enough size to feed her little girl. It will get bigger as Gem demands more milk.

As long as Gem's belly feels full, she plays and sleeps fine then I wouldn't worry about it.

Looks like Gem is nursing now??


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is one small udder. She should have colustrum in it though and her milk may not have come in yet. She is young and that may be part of it who knows. The baby nursing should bring it in. Just watch and make sure the baby is pooping and peeing as that shows me more than anything else that they are getting something when nursing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she has been nursing, you can hear her sucking and slurping so that's good, I did give her an ounce of the colostrum I had frozen just in case, and immediatly after she went to her mom and found a teat so I do hope her milk comes in soon. She does have some there, it seemed enough to satisfy Gem. I am so glad that Angel did well, I feel so bad that I wasn't with her and I had Tilly in the other kidding stall so Angel had her baby with Binky and her twins watching over her, maybe Binky even helped to clean up this baby, I don't know...she is a lively lil' girl. Angel is being very good as a mommy too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats great. I am sure all was fine as she kidded. I won't have enough stalls for everyone this year so it will be interesting for me as well with all of them due so close together


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like things are on track - congratulations


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Liz!! I am glad everything went well! Adorable baby and mama!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Liz! That's one cute little baby girl!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I haven't seen Gem potty yet but she sure is full of energy! So she must be getting something from her mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great to hear. with twins I would have been worried with that size udder, but with a single I am not. Destiny's udder was about that size (maybe a TINY bit bigger) on her second freshioning (first with me) I panicked thinking there wouldn't be enough milk, but Rocky grew quite fine. He was just nursing so much that he never left any extra for me, typical boy :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats VERY reassuring Stacey, Thank You, I didn't put the sweater on her because I didn't want Angel to reject her though it is to be pretty cold tonite. Should I put it on or do you think she'll be ok snuggled with mom?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try it now while you can watch over her. as long as mom can smell her butt I don't think she will reject her


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Has she went potty yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on Gem - she is very cute!!

My Daisy who is nursing a single has an udder about the same size, and it was that way even when she delivered. I was afraid of the same thing - but the baby will let you know if it is not getting enough. 

Also, I used a sweatshirt sleeve on my baby until her coat came - and mom had no problem at all with it - so I think you should be fine!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had made little coats for when Binky kidded in the single digits, I just used the smaller of the 2 on Gem, Angel is fine with it too, though Bootsie was not happy at all about giving up her stall! Gem did pass the meconium, the black tarry poop, so come tomorrow I'll know wether she's getting enough as her poop should be yellow by then. Angel's dam had an udder that looked like a cantalope in a sock...and I prayed that Angel woudn't have the bad attachments like that...it came to bite me in the shorts because she barely has one!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how are things today with everyone? 

Lets just hope that Hank passes on good attachements to Angel


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still concerned wether or not Gem is getting enough, she was lively enough but I didn't see any evidence of her going potty, unless Angel cleaned her up. I put 2 ounces of colostrum and milk in a bottle and she immediately sucked down an ounce. Then went to her mom looking for more. I don't want her to starve but I really don't want to bottle her all the time. Do you think that since she's as active as she's been and still alive I should say, is she getting enough? Angels udder has definately softened but isn't full, she has the "glands" and a squirt or 2 of milk from both sides, she's just not full.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I may be wrong but I bet if you pull that baby for away from mom for 6 or so hours her udder would be tight and full. I had a doe kid with a single doe and her udder was the size of a soft ball and I was so worried but when I pulled the baby for a few hours that udder was so tight and full. Her baby was eating all the time and kept the udder drained. If she werent eating enough she would be sunken, lazy, hunched and crying alot. I bet mom and baby are just fine. Her body will make just what baby needs, she isnt a large milk goat.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats :stars: 

I wouldn't worry too much yet. Her udder will prob get bigger as her baby nurses more. My girl just had twins today and her udder isn't what I would call small, but its not big either. The kids keep drinking off it fine. I would put the sweater on if its going to get really cold.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a picture showing her small little udder compaired to all the others. she is the one on the right with the tiny little udder and was nursing a single doeling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the reassurance! Theresa that certainly looks like a bitty udder! It does make me feel better knowing that you and Stacey have dealt with bitty udders and have kids grow just fine. I did put the coat on Gem last night, Angel is fine with it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am supplementing Gem with an ounce in the morning....at 5 am and an ounce at 5pm...sometimes she'll take it and others she won't Angel seems to be making just enough for her baby. It's almost sad to see mt baby with her baby, and Angel had been taking a bottle from me from 6 weeks old to 4 months old, I had to change nipple type and color for Gem because Angel thought the bottle was for her! Gem is trying to jump on her mom and is curious to see Tilly's babies so I guess she's getting enough to eat. I have been adding some Sunshine plus to Angels grain ration, it is similar to Staceys Fastrack in it's content so I hope it helps with her milk production. Is there ANYTHING I can give her to help? Calcium? She gets 2 tums a day as the other moms do.


----------

